# 2005 PF LE fuel tank capacity???!!!??



## 200SX-R (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,
I have a 2005 Pathfinder LE. Acording to the dealer (and the factory manual) the fuel tank capacity is 80 litres. Every time I fill up, I can't get much more into the tank than 58 litres - eventhough the tank shows as empty and the onboard comp. show 0km left?? The dealer says they have checked it's capacity and say that the reason for this is that it has a 20 - 20 litre reserve tank?? Is this so? If this is true, how will I have any idea that the reserve tank is nearing empty, as 20 - 25 liters sound a little on the lage size for a reserve tank especiall when the fuel gague shows as the tank being totall empty? (I can barely make 350 to 380 km between fillups at the moment, as I am afraid that if I run asuming I have another 20 - 25 litres left, I will end up stranded. - I also have no idea how to tell when it is nearing empty, as 25 liters in my oppinion is far from that) PLEASE HELP!!! Do you think this is a fault or is this in fact the way it is supposed to work?


----------



## boris (Apr 10, 2005)

200SX-R said:


> Hi,
> I have a 2005 Pathfinder LE. Acording to the dealer (and the factory manual) the fuel tank capacity is 80 litres. Every time I fill up, I can't get much more into the tank than 58 litres - eventhough the tank shows as empty and the onboard comp. show 0km left?? The dealer says they have checked it's capacity and say that the reason for this is that it has a 20 - 20 litre reserve tank?? Is this so? If this is true, how will I have any idea that the reserve tank is nearing empty, as 20 - 25 liters sound a little on the lage size for a reserve tank especiall when the fuel gague shows as the tank being totall empty? (I can barely make 350 to 380 km between fillups at the moment, as I am afraid that if I run asuming I have another 20 - 25 litres left, I will end up stranded. - I also have no idea how to tell when it is nearing empty, as 25 liters in my oppinion is far from that) PLEASE HELP!!! Do you think this is a fault or is this in fact the way it is supposed to work?



While i never hit 0 miles on my pathfinder, the lowest i have been is 15 miles and 4 galons left, you figure that out to liters lol


Pathfinder is wierd with the DTE Milage, everytime its different, for city driving mine is 280.. max but when driving 1000 miles in 1 way, it got upto 360.


----------



## Conner (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a 97 and have noted that, although the tank capacity is listed at 21.1 gallons or so, when the gas gauge reads "empty" and I fill it up it only takes 17 gallons. This is pissing me off because I have a 24 hour road trip coming up and I'd prefer to minimize the number of times I stop for gas. But I don't want to run out, especially in Arkansas  . Nearly 20% in reserve seems pretty ridiculous, but maybe that's what we're dealing with here.


----------

